# [Sammelthread] Eure Lieblings Online-Radiosender



## brennmeister0815 (5. Januar 2014)

Dann gehe ich gleich mit gutem Beispiel vorneweg (  ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebelwelten-Radio 
​


----------



## JJup82 (5. Januar 2014)

Internetradio

radio.de ist mein favorit!


----------



## MacMyver (5. Januar 2014)

trance.fm Radio. For the love of trance music, 24 hours a day 7 days a week


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Januar 2014)

housetime.fm

PS:
Kennt jemand nen guten Reggae Sender zum "Chillen" zu besonderen Anlässen.


----------



## Nataraya (5. Januar 2014)

Am liebsten hör ich was von:

SomaFM: Listener Supported, Commercial Free Internet Radio 

kann ich nur empfehlen ! 

@john201050 

La grosse radio - Reggae Internetradio & Radio online hören auf radio.de

BigUp Radio HTML5 Player 
von(Big Up Radio :: Streaming Reggae Music, Radio, Videos and more)
Die Dub Abteilung is sehr chillig .... 
und die Seite hat auch Soundcloud Mixtapes..für jeden Geschmack was dabei denke ich....


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *für die ersten Antwort-Posts! Da gibt es ja noch so viel mehr . . .* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*. . .*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Januar 2014)

_______________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_______________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_______________​


----------



## havoc131 (24. Januar 2014)

Meine Lieblings Radiosender im Netz sind Metal Only und gelegentlich auch mal gerne Krawallradio.


----------



## Robonator (24. Januar 2014)

Coretime.fm, Technobase.fm, Hardbase.fm, dubstep.fm 
Und dann gibt es da noch ein paar dessen namen ich vergessen habe. Sind im Euro Trucksimulator verfügbar


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *für die bislang eingegangenen Antworten !*​


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Januar 2014)

Sky.FM wurde bislang noch nicht genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

Pirate Radio KQLZ Los Angeles 100.3FM The best 80s & 90's Music Station


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Januar 2014)

Aktuell zur Einstimmung auf den kommenden Urlaub gerne gehört: Ö3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Februar 2014)

Ein wirklich empfehlenswerter Sendungs-Hinweis:

Heute Abend ab 18.00 Uhr auf Nebelwelten-Radio - *Dr. KlingKlang* on air! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Moderator ist auch im Nebelwelten-Radio Chat online! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. Februar 2014)

Bin ein Berliner und höre eigentlich nur FritzRadio^^
Sowohl im Internet, als auch auf die herkömmliche Weise
Player | Fritz vom rbb (und das hört man)


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

was isnradio 
ne im ernst ich hör kein radio... mich regts auf teilweise nicht zu wissen was fürn song als nächstes kommt, auserdem wird nie meine musik gespielt^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. April 2014)

*______________________________________________________________________*​ 
Freundlicher Hinweis:

Wenn ihr meine freundliche Stimme im Online-Radio hören wollt, _besser noch_ Musik, welche nicht tagein-tagaus im kommerziellen Radio gesendet wird, dann schaltet an diesem *Sonntag, 6. April 2014 ab 18:00 Uhr* bei Nebelwelten-Radio ein!

Ich freue mich auf euch! 
*______________________________________________________________________*​


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. April 2014)

Ich höre auch gerne Soma.FM, habe allerdings gerade kein INternetradioplayer-/ plugin am Start.


----------



## Polyethylen (4. April 2014)

R.SA - Mit Böttcher & Fischer | Startseite
Da kommt wenigstens (in meinen Augen) noch ordentliche Musik


----------



## JeJ (4. April 2014)

Wenn Radio gehört wird, dann STAR FM - Nürnberg vor allem mit "Bembers checkt die Lage" immer Freitags.

Früher sehr gerne bei Energy Nürnberg "911 – Deine Talkshow" gehört, gerade "Freakman" hat mir mehrmals den "Spätnachmittag" versüßt.


----------



## jonas1212 (4. April 2014)

I<3music finde ich richrig cool.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Mai 2014)

*______________________________________________________________________*​ 
Freundlicher Hinweis:

Wenn ihr meine freundliche Stimme im Online-Radio hören wollt, _besser noch_ Musik, welche nicht tagein-tagaus im kommerziellen Radio gesendet wird, dann schaltet an diesem *Sonntag, 1. Juni ab 20:00 Uhr* bei Nebelwelten-Radio ein!

Ich freue mich auf euch! 
*______________________________________________________________________*​


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Mai 2014)

181FM, die sind amerikanisch, haben vielleicht 4×30 Sekunden Werbung pro Stunde, eine App mit Songtags und 70 einzelne Sender, ich höre immer den neueren Country bis HighschoolRock (heißt wirklich so) auf US181.
Für kultigen Rock gibt es RockAntenne aus Bayern, ändert aber nix an der guten Musik .
Ansosnten noch ETS2 Radio mit stündlich wechselnden DJs und Liederwünschen, ist nur sehr auf den neuen Multiplayer des Spiels zugeschnitten, aber teils doch sehr gute Musik.


----------



## S754 (30. Mai 2014)

Sky.fm
Die App für unterwegs ist auch nice.
Ansonsten läuft bei mir der ganze Tag nur Rundfunk im Hintergrund^^


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Mai 2014)

Wir haben einen Sender mjt den (schlechteren) Sacheb aus Achtzigern und von vor 3 Jahren, dann WDR2, bin ich noch 50Jahre zu jung, WDR 5 hab ich schon in der Schule, 3 und 4 sind Formidable. Dann noch 1Live wo leider fast nur noch  Bullshit läuft, mittlerweile.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. September 2014)

Nebelwelten-Radio, 'Gothic Kabinett' am 21. September ab 19:00 Uhr
​


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. September 2014)

Linn Radio


----------



## watercooled (24. September 2014)

Mag jetzt blöd klingen, aber mein Lieblins Online Radio ist GayFM  Da läuft einfach geniale Musik.


----------



## 3-tium (12. Juli 2015)

Rockantenne


----------

